# Mit Java PDF Dateien bearbeiten.



## Chrisi3210 (5. Jun 2012)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man mit Java PDF Dateien bearbeiten kann? 
Mit geht es um die Funktionen Suchen von Texten,Einfügen von Texten und Änderuen der 
Hintergrung und Textfarbe.


----------



## Fab1 (5. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

schau dir mal folgendes dazu an. 

Apache PDFBox - Apache PDFBox - Java PDF Library 

Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob das alle deine Anforderungen abdeckt.


----------



## pzypher (5. Jun 2012)

iText ® - Free / Open Source PDF Library for Java and C#

Hab's selber aber noch nie verwendet


----------

